# Wire with 1 AMP fuse



## Dano55 (May 10, 2013)

i have a wire that has a spade connector on the end and it isn't connected to anything and it has a 1 amp fue in the middle of the wire. i was wonderinf if anybody can tell me where it goes.

Thanks

2002 Altima 2.5 S


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I picture would be helpful.


----------



## Dano55 (May 10, 2013)

I have attached a picture of the wire and the 1 amp fuse.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That's an aftermarket connector, so perhaps there was an aftermarket item or system of some sort that was removed and that's left over? If everything's working and you can't trace the wire to anything, you could either remove it or just leave it be, but I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Dano55 (May 10, 2013)

Everything works fine except for their are no door chime if i leave the key in the ignition and also trying to program the new remotes. I have tried multiple times and nothing happens. trying to find out if the car came with the keyless entry option. i called the dealer and they said it should have since I have power windows and power locks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's possible that whatever had been installed is related to the problems you are having, but at this point, we can only speculate. It's possible that the BCM is bad, possibly even damaged but what had been installed. In the end, it comes down to doing the diagnostic process for those problems which are in the FSM (factory service manual) for your vehicle. The chime system operates for three different reasons, including when the driver's door is open and the keys are left in the ignition, when the lights are left on and when the seat belt is not buckled. There is a diagnostic procedure for each one of those scenarios and one if all are not operating. In fixing the chime problem, you may end up fixing the problem with your remotes not programming (it the vehicle did come with keyless entry). Service manuals can be downloaded on the internet, but you'll need a scantool that can access the BCM's data monitoring in order to do them. That, of course, means having a dealer or independent shop with a capable scantool diagnose the problem if you don't have access to one.


----------



## Dano55 (May 10, 2013)

with me putting an aftermarket radio in radio in will it effect the dorm chime and seat belt chin\me i have heard on some vehicles it will.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It shouldn't so long as you wire it correctly. Best way is to use a radio harness adapter so you don't have to hack into the main harness. Makes it easier to install plus makes it easier in the future should the radio need to be replaced, be it upgraded, repaired or returned to stock.


----------

